# Why arent my traps working?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have set out traps to catch yotes, skunks, *****, or foxes. I have set eggs in them and yet the last few nights I have been jipped. I have a cage trap that when they step on the foot pedal the door closes and they cant get out, I also have a foot trap in the same area and it hasen't set that off, what could I do better to make sure that they get caught.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Like fishing or hunting, trapping requires skills that have to be developed. Just because you throw a line in the water doesn't mean you're automatically going to catch fish. The best way you can shorten the learning curve is by accompanying and observing an experienced trapper.........I don't know that a couple lines on the internet will do you justice.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Ditto and +1


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You could start by playing close attention to scent control. Clean the PB and J and pabst off of the front of your shirt before going afield. :wink:


----------



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Join Utah trappers association and come to the demo's in the fall. You get the trapper and predator caller magazine that gives some good advice and you meet a lot of experienced trappers.


----------

